# Boers?



## georgiagirl98 (Jun 30, 2013)

(I wasent sure if i should put this in this section or not?)

Im new to boers and have had them for only a few months. I have a 6 month old buckling, a 3 month old doe, and two 5 year old does. Im not showing them but plan on selling kids at the goat sale so im trying to get them looking good but they don't have to be awesome. (If that makes any sense lol  ) If there is any tips on raising and caring for them that yall could give me that would be great.  Like what feed and how much to give to growing kids or how much they should be growing or anything like that. Are they easy to take care of and keep healthy? Alot of people are telling me how sickly they get? 

Thank you guys.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Is your buckling going to stay that way?
What are you feeding now?
I don't believe for one minute that Boers get sicker anymore than any other breed, it has to do with management & proper worming at the right time with the right wormer in the right doses.
A good 17% feed for growing kids. All mine get free choice 3rd cut alfalfa year round.
And don't forget loose minerals with high copper content.


----------



## georgiagirl98 (Jun 30, 2013)

I got the buck from a different breeder than the girls. Right now hes sharing a field with my woods goat (mixed breed) buck away from all the girls. Im hoping to raise him and have him as my sire for the boer does next year if it all works out..  

Right now he is on hay pasture and alfalfa pellets but i want to add grain to it but dont want to give him UC. I give them manna pro loose mineral and it says it has ammonium in it but im not sure if its enough? Another thing ive heard you want to balance protein and fat and all the other factors in there feed but i haven't figured that out yet, how does that work? Thank you.


----------



## georgiagirl98 (Jun 30, 2013)

Oh and the does get dumor medicated goat pellets in the morning and sweet grain and alfalfa pellets at night.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Sounds like you are doing a great job with your Boers! I agree with what Nancy said.  Alfalfa and a high protein grain is GREAT for growing kids! Everybody's feed routine is different, but we free feed our kids until about 4 m/o, then they get 2lbs a grain a day each after that. They are in REALLY good condition though for showing, so if you aren't wanting to show, you certainly wouldn't need to give that much. It can get really expensive. 

I would also suggest giving alfalfa to your adults as well if you really want them looking good.


----------



## georgiagirl98 (Jun 30, 2013)

I have found out they are way different than the other kind i have. They have a whole different personality it weird haha. I usually just help out with the goats, but now im the only one caring for them and now were trying out boers too so i have a lot to learn.  

The hay they have out is horse grass hay, not many people grow alfalfa here the only place I've seen it is TSC and its $18 for a square bale but alfalfa pellets is only $12. If they get the pellets will that be enough or should i get them the alfalfa hay? Right now they have a lot of brush and pasture but what do yall feed in the winter? I've been worrying about that, i probably shouldn't be though.  
Thank you


----------



## georgiagirl98 (Jun 30, 2013)

... I guess i could put this on this thread too, can yall post any pics of some of your boers? i love looking at them and i think ive seen all google images has to offer  lol


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Sure. Here are a few of our Boers.  All of these are yearlings and under.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

georgiagirl98 said:


> I have found out they are way different than the other kind i have. They have a whole different personality it weird haha. I usually just help out with the goats, but now im the only one caring for them and now were trying out boers too so i have a lot to learn.
> 
> The hay they have out is horse grass hay, not many people grow alfalfa here the only place I've seen it is TSC and its $18 for a square bale but alfalfa pellets is only $12. If they get the pellets will that be enough or should i get them the alfalfa hay? Right now they have a lot of brush and pasture but what do yall feed in the winter? I've been worrying about that, i probably shouldn't be though.
> Thank you


Sounds good to me! Is that with grain also? I would give grain too.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Are you going to sell your kids at like the sale barn??? If so do not waist your money on the fancy grain you will never get your money back. If you think the kids need extra make a creep feeder and give them some wet cob/ all stock basically cheap lol. But what I have learned over the years is the all time best thing you can do is keep mama well fed after the kids are born. Give her all she can eat alfalfa and some grain. It will keep her nice and healthy and raise good kids.


----------



## georgiagirl98 (Jun 30, 2013)

Thanks!  

Wow, I love them! They look awesome! Mine aren't even close to being that good of quality, but maybe one day though.  

The sale is more like a ******* livestock auction. Lol A lot of people from all over the south east come to sell hogs but the goats are mostly just mixed breed goats. But there is always about 10 different groups that come in with lamancha or boer that are pretty good looking and they always sell for at least $100 more than the mixed breeds do. 

So we decided to try out raising boers instead of mixed breeds. I only have one nanny that i really like and im hoping the buck will turn out good the other 2 is a nanny and her doe kid that aren't the best but they said she has great kids so i guess i got to start somewhere. Haha  If everything works out right im going to sell all my mixed breed and just raise boers.


----------

